# Fan



## prod12

Hello. I want to know to say I'm your biggest french fan in korean?
* Thank you*


----------



## terredepomme

Ça dépend, mais...
저 (  )의 프랑스 최대의 팬이에요.

Insérez aux parenthèses le nom de la personne dont vous êtes fan.


----------



## prod12

고마워요 ^^

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Superhero1

저 정말로 당신 팬이에요. (In Korean, we don't mention our nationality. 전 당신의 한국인 팬이에요.(it sounds weird.) )

if you really want to reveal your nationality, you could say like, '전 프랑스인인데요. 완전 팬이에요!!!'


----------



## 미묘

If you need some impressive but common greeting sentences, choose one of these

'제가 프랑스의 ~ 팬클럽 회장입니다.'
'~에게 목숨 바쳐 충성하는 팬입니다'
'~(은/는) 저를 모를 지라도 저는 프랑스에서 당신만 생각하는 팬입니다'


----------



## Superhero1

미묘 said:


> If you need some impressive but common greeting sentences, choose one of these
> 
> '제가 프랑스의 ~ 팬클럽 회장입니다.'
> '~에게 목숨 바쳐 충성하는 팬입니다'
> '~(은/는) 저를 모를 지라도 저는 프랑스에서 당신만 생각하는 팬입니다'



'~에게 목숨 바쳐 충성하는 팬입니다' 는 사용하지도 않을 뿐더러 과도한 수식 표현입니다. 목숨을 바친다는 것도 그렇고, 충성이라니요. 
솔직히 외국인이 쓰든 한국인이 쓰든 이상한 표현입니다 ㅡㅡ

팬클럽 회장 역시, 화자가 실제로 회장일 경우만 쓸 수 있을 뿐이지, huge fan의 의미를 드러낸다고 할 수 없습니다.

세번째 문장도 한국어를 30년간 사용한 입장에서 선뜻 동의하기 힘든 표현입니다.


----------



## 미묘

제가 쓴 것은 과장법 중의 하나로, 초면일 경우에 인사 용법으로 사용하는 구문 예제로 제시한 것들입니다.
보통 'really?' 하고 관심을 표하며 물어봤을 때 'actually~' 하고 대화를 이끌어 나가는 방법이지요.
(남자들이 여성 유명인에게 관심을 표하는 형태로 쓰이곤 한다는 점이 일반 용례하곤 좀 다르다고 할 수 있겠습니다만 실제로 사용되곤 하는 예시문입니다)
현대 한국어는 해방 후 시기만 따져도 65년이란 시기 동안 세계의 문물과 섞이면서 다양한 표현 방법들이 생겨났습니다.
굳이 30년이란 시기동안 개인의 입장에서 용례를 겪어오셨다 해도 아직 모르는 부분이 더 많을 것입니다.


----------



## Superhero1

미묘 said:


> 제가 쓴 것은 과장법 중의 하나로, 초면일 경우에 인사 용법으로 사용하는 구문 예제로 제시한 것들입니다.
> 보통 'really?' 하고 관심을 표하며 물어봤을 때 'actually~' 하고 대화를 이끌어 나가는 방법이지요.
> (남자들이 여성 유명인에게 관심을 표하는 형태로 쓰이곤 한다는 점이 일반 용례하곤 좀 다르다고 할 수 있겠습니다만 실제로 사용되곤 하는 예시문입니다)
> 현대 한국어는 해방 후 시기만 따져도 65년이란 시기 동안 세계의 문물과 섞이면서 다양한 표현 방법들이 생겨났습니다.
> 굳이 30년이란 시기동안 개인의 입장에서 용례를 겪어오셨다 해도 아직 모르는 부분이 더 많을 것입니다.



어디서 한국어를 익히고 사용하셨는지 궁금하군요. 과거 '국기에 대한 맹세'의 한 구절인 '몸과 마음을 바쳐'라는 구문도 논란이 많아 삭제된 마당에, 그러한 표현을 팬을 자청하는 외국인에게 소개하는 저의가 궁금합니다.
또한 충성을 다한다는 표현 역시 꾸준히 문제제기되는 구절의 일부이지요.

제가 한국어에 대해 모르는 부분이 많을지 모르나, 미묘 님보다는 적확한 국어를 사용하는 능력을 갖춘 것 같습니다. 잘못된 예를 소개하여 한국어를 배우는 사람들을 혼동시키지 말기를 바랍니다.


----------

